# Buen Fin



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

If you didn't catch this article it is hilarious. You have to watch who you give the price gun...

Buen Fin at Soriana: TVs for just 10 pesos
Chaos in Chihuahua store after price stickers incorrectly marked

Mexico News Daily | Saturday, November 18, 2017
Low prices and large crowds of enthusiastic shoppers are expected at Mexico’s annual four-day-long shopping event known as El Buen Fin, but both those expectations were exceeded yesterday in the state of Chihuahua.

After word spread that widescreen televisions were on sale for just 10 pesos at a Soriana supermarket in the state capital due to a pricing error, chaos broke out.

A customer at the Avenida Tecnológico location of the large retail chain noticed that stickers on some 58-inch Samsung smart TVs indicated a price of 10.99 pesos (US $0.58) instead of the 10,999 pesos (US $581) that should have been marked.

When retailers place incorrect price tags on their products, the law demands they honor them and consumer protection agency Profeco usually sides with customers.

So when the opportunistic shopper was overheard arguing with Soriana staff about the price, a mad rush ensued to fill shopping carts with the incorrectly priced televisions.

One especially eager customer stacked his cart with 30 TVs of varying dimensions, all incorrectly tagged at ultra-low-prices. However, the real pandemonium began after news of the bargains began spreading on social media.

A horde of hundreds of bargain-hungry shoppers descended on the supermarket where they discovered it was not just TVs that were going for a song. There were refrigerators for three pesos and ovens for just four pesos as well.

Soriana employees, seemingly discovering the errors at the same time as the excited bargain-hunters, hastily began removing the incorrect price labels but by that time several customers had already taken photos of the tags and were on the phone to Profeco, demanding that it intervene to ensure that the prices be honored.

A group of six disgruntled customers quickly grew to a mob of 200 people, all clutching their new televisions.

Some other customers who had missed out tried to snatch the sought-after items from their fellow shoppers while yet more banged on the windows and doors of the supermarket after the doors were shut to prevent the situation from escalating.

Finally, municipal police arrived to quell the disturbance followed by a representative from Profeco who tried to mediate between Soriana management and the customers to reach a resolution.

The manager refused a suggestion that the first customers be afforded the 10-peso-price, saying instead that the best the store could offer was a further 20% discount on what should have been the price.

When an agreement couldn’t be reached, the Profeco representative informed management that the store would have to be closed and that a fine of up to four million pesos (US $211,000) would be imposed.

Some customers tried to leave the supermarket with their new televisions without paying anything, claiming that if no agreement could be reached it was their right to do so but the Profeco official advised them to report their grievances to local authorities instead.

Buen Fin, Mexico’s version of Black Friday in the United States, will end on Monday.

Source: El Sol de México (sp)


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, that is too funny! So for the price of the fine, they could have sold around 350 televisions for their marked price!

.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> If you didn't catch this article it is hilarious. You have to watch who you give the price gun...
> 
> Buen Fin at Soriana: TVs for just 10 pesos
> Chaos in Chihuahua store after price stickers incorrectly marked
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Z!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you imagine the bedlam? I would have loved to have seen this. One man had thirty in his basket.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't know Profeco usually made the retailer honor the posted tags. A few years ago I was trying to buy a refrigerator at Chedrahi. I paid the ticket at the checkout and when they went to pull the refrigerator out the brought out something completely different and way smaller. I came in to buy a Whirlpool refrigerator and they came out with an Arcos that was about half the size. The funny thing is that before buying it I had asked them to confirm the price on the Whirlpool and check inventory to which they said the prize was correct and they had two available in the back.

On an earlier occasion while looking for said refrigerator I found one in Electra at a really good price a week or so before 'Buen Fin'. I decided to wait for that 'Buen Fin' to come around since it was so close as I was hoping to get a slightly better deal on it. When 'Buen Fin' came around I went back to the store much to my surprise they marked the refrigerator up $3,000 pesos on a new label that said it was on sale. Since then I haven't trusted the sales specially 'Buen Fin'.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

We bought a new bigger refrigerator a week before the sale but asked for and got a 10% discount. I now have my own fridge for my beer and run.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> We bought a new bigger refrigerator a week before the sale but asked for and got a 10% discount. I now have my own fridge for my beer and run.


That's great, where did you get your refrigerator from?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

NCas said:


> That's great, where did you get your refrigerator from?


Home Depot, it the largest one that would fit in the space.


----------

